# Charlotte NC show and go.



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

I will be going the end of the month! ( just as a spectator).


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

What exactly is a Show N Go? What's the difference between that and the Winter Trial scheduled for the end of the month?


----------

